# Weirdness, Need Help!



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

So, my tank(V) went through Ich all spots now gone. Before this, maybe a week and a half, most have had clamped fins. They now still do, 3 weeks or so after it began. Tank is cloudy if you look in through the short side, been doing w/c every other day, seems to help. Temp-78F, A-0, NI-0, NA-0. My other tank(L) seems to be going through a mini cycle, NA-7, rest 0. Both tanks are heavily planted 55Gals, btw. 
I'm wondering what I can do about the clamped fins in the clouded tank and the cloudiness? 
Tanks been up for 8 months or so. V tank has a 60G filter and a 70G filter on it, I believe. L tank has a 110G and a 70G filter, all HOB.
(((V for the Betta in this tank, Vamp. L for the other Betta in this tank, Lemon.)))
I have already lost 3 Oto Cats out of 8 that I have found. They hide well, so I can't find all the live ones easily. They eat like pigs and are all peppy when they see me, but when that's done, they usually hide. 
V tank Is all Livebearers, Otos & Betta Vamp. 
L tank has not had Ich. his tank holds 3 Angels, 2 Plecos, 2 Dojo Loaches, Gourami, Rainbow Shark and now a few non-edible Platy fry. I had 18 Tetra that I re-homed a few days ago, eased A levels a tad. The tank is divided so Lemon is on one smaller side, with about 3 fry. The fry I put in the tank had Ich semi-over, some still had spots, but the other fish were not affected. I believe that if the fish originally in a tank are not stressed by the new (sick or not) comers, they will not get sick. So far, this has rained true.
I think that's all. Let me know if I'm missing info you guys need!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

What color is the cloudiness?
Grey? White, brown, yellow, green?

The clamped fins are from either chill or disease, or maybe both.


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

White cloud.


----------

